
Scientists 'may have crossed ethical line' in growing human brains - nnx
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/oct/21/scientists-may-have-crossed-ethical-line-in-growing-human-brains
======
nsonha
even a full brain is just a computer without memory, ethical what

